# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Dronecode Project, Linux Foundation Collaborative Project, Dronecode Project, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - dronecode.org

facebook.com/dronecodefoundation

twitter.com/dronecode

Chairman - Chris Anderson

----------


## Airicist

Linux Foundation Presents Dronecode Project 

 Published on Oct 12, 2014




> The Dronecode Project brings together existing open source drone projects and assets under a nonprofit structure governed by The Linux Foundation. The result will be a common, shared open source platform for Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs).
> 
> It includes 3D Robotics, Intel, Qualcomm, Baidu, Box and more.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Linux Foundation Backs Open-Source Drone Projects"

by Chloe Albanesius
October 14, 2014

----------

